# Arrested Development 1/2



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

www.saveourbluths.org isn't a real site 

"Please ... tell your friends about our show."


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

MitchO said:


> www.saveourbluths.org isn't a real site


Yet.

"No, HBO won't want us."

"I guess it's Showtime then."


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

www.saveourbluths.com is a real site.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Didn't they show .org on the show?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Does anyone else feels a difference in the pace of the show? Like they really are trying to change it.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

getbak said:


> "No, HBO won't want us."
> 
> "I guess it's Showtime then."


Classic lines, and classic stuff.

Tell your friends!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Man, this show is funny!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, it was .org on the show.

The .com links to the-op.com, which is a fan site (a good fan site, but not official) and appears to have been around since last year.


"I love my cousin."

"I love you too, buddy."


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

Just a great episode! Good for them for basically going down swinging and making fun of the "traditional sitcom" formula!


----------



## JadeWolf07 (Jan 1, 2004)

Great episode...

www.savethebluths.org is seemingly a site also...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Brilliant! I can't believe they made a whole show about the show getting cancelled and possibly picked up. Was this the most tongue-in-cheek episode in TV history?


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

"We're losing relatability."

"Oh, that's the water I cooked the chicken in."
"It'll go well with chicken!"
"Yeah!"

"In some circles it's called The OC disord..."
"Don't call it that."

"We're setting up for the West Coast feed!"

I think this is one of the best. Episodes. Ever! What other sitcom could do an entire hilarious episode about their own cancellation?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Unverified (but believable) scuttlebutt now says our next AD wil be two episodes on Friday Feb. 10.

Yes, that is up against the opening ceremonies of the Winter Olympics...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If I didn't know better, I'd swear the subtext of the whole episode was the situation AD has been having about being cancelled and looking for a new home.

But that couldn't be. That would just be too...desperate.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I love the 2 second LIVE feed!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

So, did anyone pull out their 3-D glasses to check out the effects? If I had a pair in the house I would.

I loved John Laroquette popping into the event after being referenced in "Righteous Brothers".


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I have never been so jealous of the East Coast in my life.

83 minutes to go here!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I don't think those were real stereo 3d effects.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

jschuur... you must let us east-coaters know exactly what is said during the live segment at the end...


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

c'mon....that really wasn't a live feed........


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I don't get the OC joke. Are they just upset that a show like the OC gets to keep going while they are getting cancelled?


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

The gist of the joke (as is my understanding) is that they're in Orange County and just don't like it when people refer to it as The OC.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I wanna say this was the best episode of the season. No silly British plot, no, surrogate, just good old fashioned great story. I just get a strange vibe that things may not be as dire as us fans think. It almost seems as if FOX is trying to help them get AD a new home as well. 

The HBO and ShowTime references were priceless...


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

MitchO said:


> www.saveourbluths.org isn't a real site
> 
> "Please ... tell your friends about our show."


first thing i checked was who owns that domain.

Fox bought that domain about 2-3 weeks ago...
They purchased it in mid december


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> I don't think those were real stereo 3d effects.


They weren't. We used our daughters 3-D glasses from her Barbie DVD. Nothing but what you saw on the screen without the glasses.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

is this the only episode not to start with
"Michael...."?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

danieljanderson said:


> I don't get the OC joke. Are they just upset that a show like the OC gets to keep going while they are getting cancelled?


If they're not, I am.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Oooohhhhh, I was out of town and my cable turned off and all my TIVO recorded was black screen. I'm so bummed!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Bardman said:


> jschuur... you must let us east-coaters know exactly what is said during the live segment at the end...


They made the same 'We've still got the West Coast feed guys' joke at the end here too.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

jschuur said:


> They made the same 'We've still got the West Coast feed guys' joke at the end here too.


So that clinches that it really wasn't live...

I can't believe nobody yet has mentioned:

*Bob Loblaw Lobs Law Bomb*

I had to pause that one while my wife and I tried to say it without laughing... no luck!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Gunnyman said:


> is this the only episode not to start with
> "Michael...."?


This was brought up here a few weeks ago. I think there's been at least a small few episodes that haven't started with that phrase.


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

How about some love for all the Andy Richters?

And the cameos of people who never said a word? That was great.

But the HBO / Showtime stuff was the best. 

For some reason, after this show, I feel a bit more optimistic that someone, somewhere is going to pick up this show.

Oh, and one last use of "Mr. F." This show uses its songs/music cues better than any show ever has.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

it's a good show when they can talk about being cancelled and still be funny  :up:


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Now the question is .. was that Zach Braff who came to the fundraiser, or Phillip Lit, producer of "Girls of Low Self-Esteem"?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Now the question is .. was that Zach Braff who came to the fundraiser, or Phillip Lit, producer of "Girls of Low Self-Esteem"?


It was Zach Braff because they advertised all the celebrities that would be attending at the beginning.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

This was such a fun episode.  

Andy Richter as a set of Quintuplets. 

Totally silly and over the top.


"All in all it was one of the Bluths better dinner parties."


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I loved how they hyped, "And one of these people will DIE!" 

And then half way through, Ron says "Oh yeah, she is the one who dies"


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Chapper1 said:


> I loved how they hyped, "And one of these people will DIE!"
> 
> And then half way through, Ron says "Oh yeah, she is the one who dies"


lol that was great.

'Okay we'll tell you now, she's the one who dies.' :up:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> I loved how they hyped, "And one of these people will DIE!"
> 
> And then half way through, Ron says "Oh yeah, she is the one who dies"


The greatness of it was they showed you all these famous people and regular characters and one character who you had never seen. Of course it's all hype.

BTW - Andy Richter's brother(s) is none of those things he is actually my account rep at CDW. (Serioulsy)


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

There was so much meat in this episode. No one mentioned Michael saying "We've had plenty of chances, lots of chances" which is saying that Fox kept them on for three seasons and not to hate Fox. That being said: BURN IT HELL, FOX!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I wished Martin Mull, the private investigator showed up... or maybe he was disguised as the old woman who died


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Definately the best episode of the season. It's the first one I have really laughed out loud at in a while.


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I wished Martin Mull, the private investigator showed up... or maybe he was disguised as the old woman who died


Gene Parmesan. Or as Lucille would say, "GENE PARMESAN!!!!"


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

canyonero! said:


> Gene Parmesan. Or as Lucille would say, "GENE PARMESAN!!!!"


Always followed by her cackle....


----------



## Alecp (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm amazed that they could turn this episode around so quickly. When did the cancellation talk (the most recent stuff) and HBO and showtime speculation start happening? December? And they threw this episode together that quickly? Writing, filming and post production over the holidays? I'm amazed. I can see how South Park can do it, but live action would be more difficult to turn around so quickly (I woud think).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Alecp said:


> I'm amazed that they could turn this episode around so quickly. When did the cancellation talk (the most recent stuff) and HBO and showtime speculation start happening? December? And they threw this episode together that quickly? Writing, filming and post production over the holidays? I'm amazed. I can see how South Park can do it, but live action would be more difficult to turn around so quickly (I woud think).


The news came out November 10. Plenty of time in the production cycle of a show like this.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117932759?categoryid=14&cs=1&s=h&p=0

Actually, I don't believe Fox has _Officially _ cancelled the show yet, have they? Although it does seem like a foregone conclusion with the reduced order...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Alecp said:


> I'm amazed that they could turn this episode around so quickly. When did the cancellation talk (the most recent stuff) and HBO and showtime speculation start happening? December? And they threw this episode together that quickly? Writing, filming and post production over the holidays? I'm amazed. I can see how South Park can do it, but live action would be more difficult to turn around so quickly (I woud think).


Actually, animation takes a lot longer than live action. It's very labor-intensive.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, animation takes a lot longer than live action. It's very labor-intensive.


True for most animation, but South Park (the example used in the post you replied to) can actually turn around an episode in a week. They don't always do it that quickly, but they can and have.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

was the last minute of "Live" footage something that went over my head?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, animation takes a lot longer than live action. It's very labor-intensive.


Not for South Park. They have turned stuff out in a matter of days. They had episodes that included finding Saddam in the spider hole and the Elian Gonzalez raid a couple of days after they occured.



hefe said:


> Actually, I don't believe Fox has Officially cancelled the show yet, have they? Although it does seem like a foregone conclusion with the reduced order...


I wish Fox would just go ahead and officially cancel it already. It can't be picked up by another network until they do.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

mrpantstm said:


> was the last minute of "Live" footage something that went over my head?


It was a joke. Shows commonly use live episodes as a last ditch ratings grab. They threw every last ditch ratings grab ploy into this episode. Someone will die, special guest stars, 3D, etc. Having the live part not actually be live was part of the joke.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> True for most animation, but South Park (the example used in the post you replied to) can actually turn around an episode in a week. They don't always do it that quickly, but they can and have.


Well, I was talking about animation, not South Park.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Portions of this episode seem to have come from a focus group -- but, of course, with the "AD" writers' spin on the focus group results. Hence you had the concerns about "relatability," Lindsay attempting to act more like a traditional wife/mother, Gob getting a job, a problem that got solved during a commercial break, with humorous results...


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I MISSED THIS EPISODE!!!! THE WIFE CANCELLED THE RECORDING, AAAAAGGGHHH!

Seriously, she "assumed" it was a repeat as there were two eps and according to her, the first is always a repeat .

Any way I can get a recording of it from someone out there? I have an ftp that, say, an mpg can be delivered to .

-DPF


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

DPF,
Shoot me an email, and I will hook it up.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I've run out of words for the genius of AD. That was freaking hilarious.

_We're veering away from the likability. Nobody will want to save us if we're not likable and relatable._ [/paraphrasing]

Brilliant.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

DPF said:


> I MISSED THIS EPISODE!!!! THE WIFE CANCELLED THE RECORDING, AAAAAGGGHHH!
> 
> Seriously, she "assumed" it was a repeat as there were two eps and according to her, the first is always a repeat .
> 
> ...


I missed it too! What is an FTP? Do I have one of those that an mpg could be delivered to?


----------



## BenderSD1 (Dec 27, 2002)

This show is freakin genius.

"Let me take off my pants and put on my analrapist hat."


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

BenderSD1 said:


> This show is freakin genius.
> 
> "Let me take off my pants and put on my analrapist hat."


i believe he said analrapist stockings over my head. geee-aaagh, tobias in a kinky sex video.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"Mr F" music when George Michael was being informed of the L and F grading system. Brilliant!


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> I missed it too! What is an FTP? Do I have one of those that an mpg could be delivered to?


An ftp site, file transfer protocol, a place out there (or local machine) that is available for people with an ftp client to upload/download to/from.

I'll let you know if I get it and spread the wealth.

-DPF


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

mine didn't record. IT says that it had already been recorded inthe lasy 28 days. WTF


----------



## Todd B (Aug 2, 2005)

Just when I think Arrested Development can't get any funnier.. they go and show me up! 

Andy Richter is welcome on television anytime - Andy as a stunt man who doesn't really hurt his victims.. classic!

I loved the ending.

"We've still got the west coast feed"
GOB: COME ON!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I like how Tobias' head shots showed a trace of blood on his scalp.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

While episode 9 was about the funniest thing I've ever seen on TV...and you gotta love that Fox let that episode air while they were being SKEWERED (eat it Fox)...there was a slight typo on the billboard for the website to Save Our Bluths...
Here's the REAL link...

http://the-op.com/saveourbluths/


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I don't understand the Tobias hair plug "joke" or at least the current status of it. I meant to post a message one or maybe two episodes ago. I hope someone still has those episodes undeleted. His hair (or there lackof) changes week to week and I truly thought it was the previous episode where Tobias had a horrid hairdo, but it was never described in the story (or had anything to do with it). This week he's back to being bald with bloody "plug" holes. Anyone with info, please inform 

Thanks. I hope I didn't miss an episode somewhere in the middle!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

When Lindsay was talking about sending Maebe to Openings did she really make the 'big vagina' hand symbol from 'Curb?'


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

mwhip said:


> The greatness of it was they showed you all these famous people and regular characters and one character who you had never seen. Of course it's all hype.
> 
> BTW - Andy Richter's brother(s) is none of those things he is actually my account rep at CDW. (Serioulsy)


So, do you get his picture on your invoices?

I also had to pause after the headline 'Bob Loblaw Lobs Law Bomb' I just could not watch anymore I was laughing so hard. My wife has had the phrase 'Bob Loblaw's Law Blog' in her head for the last couple of days. I wonder, do they just sit around during lunch at writers meetings to just think of Bob Loblaw phrasing?

I do hope this gets a home somewhere. It is a great show. I have told lots of my friends and work acquaintences, but half of them don;t get it at all and most of th rest don;t like it enough to watch.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Lee L said:


> So, do you get his picture on your invoices?


No, but I get his picture on my start page. "Gus Richter is in"


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

mwhip said:


> No, but I get his picture on my start page. "Gus Richter is in"


Obviously Emmitt Richter could never work there. He'd never let them show his picture....


----------



## Alecp (Dec 10, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I was talking about animation, not South Park.


Well I was talking about South Park, not animation.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

cancermatt said:


> I don't understand the Tobias hair plug "joke" or at least the current status of it. I meant to post a message one or maybe two episodes ago. I hope someone still has those episodes undeleted. His hair (or there lackof) changes week to week and I truly thought it was the previous episode where Tobias had a horrid hairdo, but it was never described in the story (or had anything to do with it). This week he's back to being bald with bloody "plug" holes. Anyone with info, please inform
> 
> Thanks. I hope I didn't miss an episode somewhere in the middle!


he had an affliction where the hairplugs he got episodes ago started to slowly kill him. they even had a fundraiser about it. he looked really horrible and scabby.

they took it out.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I was a little disappointed that they never came up with a real reason for him to finally took them out, and just moved on. But they obviously wanted to concentrate on the "saveourbluths" topic for the episode (and probably whatever they want to say with what little time they have left .. sniff).


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

pawchikapawpaw said:


> he had an affliction where the hairplugs he got episodes ago started to slowly kill him. they even had a fundraiser about it. he looked really horrible and scabby.
> 
> they took it out.


Yea, and I think the funniest part about it was that his hair was rejecting his body, instead of the other way around.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

MitchO said:


> I was a little disappointed that they never came up with a real reason for him to finally took them out, and just moved on. But they obviously wanted to concentrate on the "saveourbluths" topic for the episode (and probably whatever they want to say with what little time they have left .. sniff).


I was too, mostly because he was so funny playing sick.
Who else could pull that off, much less with such brilliance?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I've not historically been a big fan of AD but this season has started to make me rethink that. This episode in particular. I think the writers are much better when they have a target than when they are just trying to come up with random clever ideas.

Anyway, I thought she said it was the water she THAWED the chicken in, not cooked. The chicken did not appear to be cooked at all, which was part of the joke, or so I thought.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

trainman said:


> Portions of this episode seem to have come from a focus group -- but, of course, with the "AD" writers' spin on the focus group results. Hence you had the concerns about "relatability," Lindsay attempting to act more like a traditional wife/mother, Gob getting a job, a problem that got solved during a commercial break, with humorous results...


Not so much a focus group, but it sounds like the "notes" the network will provide the show after each episode with their ideas on how to improve the show.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

MitchO said:


> I was a little disappointed that they never came up with a real reason for him to finally took them out, and just moved on.


He was told in "Prison Break-in" that if he didn't have them removed he would die. Seems sufficient to me.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I was under the impression he was holding out for another solution. He knew it was killing him but they still had the fundraiser ...


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

At least Tony Wonder showed up to the benefit.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's an article for you all to read:

CNN Article

There might be some aspects that some might view as spoilers.

Good article though


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

So far no one has mentioned that they made Andy Richter a quintuplet, which was the basis of his second short lived TV series, Quintuplets, on FOX. I thought that was a pretty hilarious touch, and wanted to point it out. Yet another show that was given a shot and not nearly as funny as AD. I'll be shocked if they don't go in the direction that Family Guy did upon their return when they listed all the crappy shows on TV that got more attention. Herman's Head!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

scheckeNYK said:


> So far no one has mentioned that they made Andy Richter a quintuplet, which was the basis of his second short lived TV series, Quintuplets, on FOX. I thought that was a pretty hilarious touch, and wanted to point it out.


Good catch, I had never seen that show.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Quintuplets was better than most sitcoms. I enjoyed the episode where he had a secret underground bunker for watching tv in the front yard and would find excuses to go to the "grocery store" when in fact he had huge supplies of things in the bunker.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

kramerboy said:


> They weren't. We used our daughters 3-D glasses from her Barbie DVD. Nothing but what you saw on the screen without the glasses.


Thanks for the confirmation. I had thought that the 3-D glasses from the TV Guide issue a few weeks ago had gone defective on me.


----------



## KyleBlowers (Apr 7, 2005)

Did anyone else's TiVo NOT record this episode???? It says nothing in the ToDo List about it even being LISTED in the Pittsburgh area, but everywhere I look it was on! Please help!!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

KyleBlowers said:


> Did anyone else's TiVo NOT record this episode???? It says nothing in the ToDo List about it even being LISTED in the Pittsburgh area, but everywhere I look it was on! Please help!!!


Worked fine for me in the Pittsburgh area with a DirecTiVo. Drop me a PM if you need a copy-- I can burn it to DVD for you!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Yet another brilliant episode. Gob accidentally working instead of following guys to the parking lot for money!!?? OMG.

Loved all the cancellation humor... "tell your friends".


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Once again, a good episode. As I said after the last new one, I think the ones focused on the family are the best. The uncooked chicken probably made me squirm most of all - gross!!!

And I loved at the end, GM once again trying to come clean about his love of Maeby after his Dad says he'll always listen, only to have Michael not even hear what he said. Classic stuff.


----------



## ggalindo (Sep 9, 2005)

"Sister is my new mother, mother. And lately, she's been looking hotter"

-- and George Sr.'s reaction to that was priceless. I had to rewind 3 or 4 times.

And the surrogate!


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I just realized that I don't think anyone has mentioned Andy Dick on "Why We're Afraid of the 70's". That was fantastic.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Frank_M said:


> I just realized that I don't think anyone has mentioned Andy Dick on "Why We're Afraid of the 70's". That was fantastic.


On YOM Television! Good to see it back!


----------



## Bloggator (May 12, 2005)

Michael telling Lindsay that all their mother had in her on any given day was "a bottle of vodka and an estrogen pill."


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I keep thinking the title of this thread is Arrested Development One Half. I've told everyone to watch this show. They still won't.


----------



## Sopranoman (Dec 16, 2001)

Paperboy2003 said:


> Here's an article for you all to read:
> 
> CNN Article
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. :up:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Michael talking about Bob Loblaw not being their lawyer because *somebody* wanted him to be their boyfriend..

Tobias: "Don't blame *me*!"


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

David Cross removing his fake 'stache in the Live shot is hilarious!


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I've nothing much to add that hasn't been said. I just got around to watching this episode and I think it was the best one yet. Great to see Andy Richter here too.

I've been watching Andy Richter Controls the Universe on one of the HD networks and that is definitely another show that deserved to be renewed. Smart funny stuff just doesn't seem to bring in the numbers that the mediocre formula stuff does.

They need to consider putting these shows on some kind of pay per view channel.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> I keep thinking the title of this thread is Arrested Development One Half. I've told everyone to watch this show. They still won't.


The worst is trying to describe it - uh there's this guy who has a thing for his mother and he named his turtle mother to make her jealous but the turtle died and he was calling Mother to his mother, Mother to the turtle, Mother to his mother - it doesn't translate, I've stopped trying.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Whenever I'm trying to explain the brilliance of AD to someone, I always the same example: Jumping the Shark.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Whenever I'm trying to explain the brilliance of AD to someone, I always the same example: Jumping the Shark.


I just told my dad about that last night! I'll have to get hime to watch the 2 seasons on DVD!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

MitchO said:


> ... I always the same example: Jumping the Shark.


AD make MitchO corny!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Do most people even know what jumping the shark means? I bet a lot of people watched that and were thinking WHAT THE HECK?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

4inziksych said:


> Do most people even know what jumping the shark means? I bet a lot of people watched that and were thinking WHAT THE HECK?


I am sure that it is widely known. Here's a website that explains it:

http://jumptheshark.com/


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I know. I know what it is, but I think that "casual viewer" that is always being discussed may not know that. I could be wrong, but I don't hear people use the term in conversation much.


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> I know. I know what it is, but I think that "casual viewer" that is always being discussed may not know that. I could be wrong, but I don't hear people use the term in conversation much.


I think the average person knows what the phrase means, that something is past its prime, but may not realize the phrase comes from the Fonz and Happy Days


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ToddAtl said:


> I think the average person knows what the phrase means, that something is past its prime, but may not realize the phrase comes from the Fonz and Happy Days


You are probably right. People probably know the phrase but not the origin.


----------

